# HDR Gold Coast Skyline



## dmanning11 (Nov 2, 2012)

Well I decided to take a few shots up an down the coast tonight of the Gold Coast city skyline, I quickly realised that I needed to take HDR images to ensure I got all the detail.

Here are some of the results.

PS. Please plenty of C&C as its the only way I'll learn.


#1







#2






#3





#4






#5






#6






#7







#8


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 2, 2012)

I like them very much.  I specially like the contrast of subjects in #2.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Nov 2, 2012)

Definitely a strong set of images.  5,6, and 8 strike me nicely.  I also like 1, but have some ideas to make it stronger.  I really like the feel of the city being diminuitive against the big black sky and the sense of space it gives.  I think a reshoot with more sky maybe on a night with great cloud cover would really be strong.


----------



## dmanning11 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah the clouds were not that great, I originally went to the Beach to take a photo of the Full Moon rising over the ocean, but there were some dark clouds out to sea, and it was completely hidden.
Shame there was no lightning.


----------



## Murasaki (Nov 2, 2012)

No 2, No 6 & No 8, are the ones that draw me in, makes me miss Perth after looking at these.


----------



## leeroix (Nov 2, 2012)

is that surfers paradise? #8 would have benefitted from a longer exposure... to make the water appear like glass...


----------



## dmanning11 (Nov 2, 2012)

leeroix said:


> is that surfers paradise? #8 would have benefitted from a longer exposure... to make the water appear like glass...




Unfortunatly it was rather windy so glass like reflections were simply not possible.
Most of the images are made up of a 1 sec, 4 sec, and 20sec exposure at ISO 400 f/4 or f/2.8


----------



## BigknockHawk (Nov 10, 2012)

I think #8 is the best of the bunch!  Nice shots!


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice Job! I really like #8!


----------



## Primoz (Nov 11, 2012)

A very nice set of images! I especially like that you didn't go too far with the HDR processing like most people do. =) Well done!


----------

